
3D Nano-Vortices Come into View - gigama
https://physicsworld.com/a/3d-nano-vortices-come-into-view/
======
gigama
"The result is, in effect, a map of the magnetization dynamics for seven
different time steps evenly spaced over 2 ns, with a temporal resolution of 70
picoseconds and a spatial resolution of 50 nanometres."

